# Rare Leopard gecko morphs?????!!!!!



## Kerm Designs (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

I was just doing some research and would like to know what are the rare morphs of leopard geckos??

Those of you who are lucky to own a rare morph please post it up on here it would be great to see pictures!!!


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

i dont have one but absythian morphs are rare and expensive !!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Melanistics are rare because at the moment there are none known to exist...there was a group of them but they were lost in an accident a few years ago

Really nice snows are quite rare, the nice ones that show white and not yellow

The rare ones dont tend to stay rare for very long as everyone starts to breed them lol


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Melanistics are rare because at the moment there are none known to exist...there was a group of them but they were lost in an accident a few years ago
> 
> Really nice snows are quite rare, the nice ones that show white and not yellow
> 
> The rare ones dont tend to stay rare for very long as everyone starts to breed them lol


what are melonastycs ? are there any pics how do you get them (breeding wise ?)


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

They are totally black.

There is a picture of them in The Herpetoculture of Leopard Geckos book but I cant find one online.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

RADAR Bells are rare and expensive.
Not many rare leo morphs though really.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

diablo blanco


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

not sure how 'rare' these guys are but check out a black velvet.
http://www.leopardgeckos.us/pics/hypermel3.jpg


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

i wouldnt really class a diablo as rare these days and ive never really heard of a black velvet on here or anywhere else so to me its rare lol


----------



## Oscar (Aug 11, 2008)

*woooooooooow!*



Rou said:


> not sure how 'rare' these guys are but check out a black velvet.
> http://www.leopardgeckos.us/pics/hypermel3.jpg


 
those geckos look amazing!
:lol2:


----------



## Tara&Liam (Aug 5, 2008)

hey oscar did you do the avatar for ravin reps ?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Um the Super Raptor has the be the rarest of them all atm they are even evading ron tremper him self.

The Radar bells yes have to agree considering there are none at all for sale from Jeff anywhere.
The blood hypos (very very red) 
There are only 3 colours that evade leo breeders black, blue, red
Those and also the db enigmas, the abby enigmas etc wont stay high end for long as they are a co dom morph.

The Diablos are kinda rare over here this year is their first proper breeding season so reflects the prices (or should do)


----------



## Kerm Designs (Aug 20, 2008)

Lets see some more pictures! :2thumb:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Kerm Designs said:


> Lets see some more pictures! :2thumb:


here ya go








Blood Hypo









Radar bell.

And what was thought to be the first super raptor



















The abby enigma


----------



## Kerm Designs (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Faith!

Whats the difference between a diablo blanco and super raptor, they look pretty similar, are they all just slight variations?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Kerm Designs said:


> Thanks Faith!
> 
> Whats the difference between a diablo blanco and super raptor, they look pretty similar, are they all just slight variations?


They are in fact very simlar but there is at the moment no such thing as a super raptor the morph even stumped Ron him self.
Difference is meant to be that the super raptor visually expresses the super snow gene.

If you want some stunning morphs drop me a pm we are getting some more from the breeders in my sig


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Tara&Liam said:


> i dont have one but absythian morphs are rare and expensive !!


what do these look like, lime green!?:whistling2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

astrid peth said:


> what do these look like, lime green!?:whistling2:


Erm no they are not lime green its basicaly a newly discovered eye colour


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Rou said:


> not sure how 'rare' these guys are but check out a black velvet.
> http://www.leopardgeckos.us/pics/hypermel3.jpg


Looks like a fat-tail. :lol2:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

Faith said:


> Erm no they are not lime green its basicaly a newly discovered eye colour


aww, i was hoping they'd be lime green, like the drink. that'd be quite cool. Do you get lime green/green geckos?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

astrid peth said:


> aww, i was hoping they'd be lime green, like the drink. that'd be quite cool. Do you get lime green/green geckos?


Erm sorta they are called the emmerine and the emerald both can be seen on ron trempers site.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

How about purple or blood reds?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Don`t think you can get much more blood red than the base of the the tail in the pic of the blood leo! As for purple, there`s the proper lavender morph.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

funky1 said:


> Don`t think you can get much more blood red than the base of the the tail in the pic of the blood leo! As for purple, there`s the proper lavender morph.


The lavender is lavender stripe from jmg you wont get no more purple than that


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Looks like a fat-tail. :lol2:


its lovely though right?


----------



## ObsidianReptiles (Aug 20, 2014)

*I own one*

I actually own a Hyper Melanistic Black Velvet Leopard gecko. About a year old now he is VERY dark. I don't have a pics right now. I also have a Bell albino. If you are interested I might sell him soon for about $2,500. (I live in the US)


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

ObsidianReptiles said:


> I actually own a Hyper Melanistic Black Velvet Leopard gecko. About a year old now he is VERY dark. I don't have a pics right now. I also have a Bell albino. If you are interested I might sell him soon for about $2,500. (I live in the US)


This thread is 6 years old, you'd sell a bell for $2,500?!


----------



## chloe16v (Apr 17, 2014)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:
i think i need to put my bell up for sale right now :whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Old,old, thread.Obsidian Reptiles please put an add in classifieds if you want to seell it. Please remember that most people here are from the U.K.


----------

